# Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Guten Morgen 

Ich stelle mir ein neues System zusammen und bin momentan auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Prozessorkühler und den richtigen Gehäuselüftern.

*Prozessorkühler - welchen?*
Ich wollte einen Noctua NH-D14 oder einen Thermaltake Silver Arrow nehmen. Ich hab vor mein i7 2600k zu übertakten, will den Prozessorkühler aber möglichst leise, da ich leise Gehäuselüfter verbaue.

*Gehäuselüfter - welche und wie belüften?*
Ich kann mich nicht zwischen den Noiseblockern BlackSilentPro PL-1 (Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PL-1), BlackSilentPro PL-2 (Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PL-2) oder den be quiet! USC Silent Wings (be quiet! Silent Wings PWM) entscheiden.
Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob ich PWM oder einen 3-Pin Lüfter nehmen soll. Es lassen sich in meinem Case (Antec P-280) übrigens nur 12mm Lüfter verbauen.

Es stellt sich auch die Frage wie ich diese Lüfter verbaue. Ich habe ein Antec P-280 Case, dies hat an folgenden Stellen Lüfter:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=antec_luefterso13u.png
Bei allen gelben Rahmen, wie auch bei 2 der grünen Rahmen habe ich vor obige Lüfter zu verbauen. Ich wüsste von euch gerne, wie ich den PC am leisesten und am kühleffizientesten bekomme (müssen die Lüfter vorne schwach sein, hinten und oben stark? vorallem welche Lüfter sind am besten geeignet?).

Es wäre wahnsinnig nett wenn man mir hier helfen könnte, falls ich was vergessen habe zu erwähnen fragt bitte nach. 

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Mit diesen Intel Kühler Intel Wasserkühler RTS2011LC So.2011, 1366, 1155/56 - Computer Shop - Hardware, , wenn er im Bios auf 1100u/m festgesetzt ist, kommt ganz gut .


----------



## TankCommander (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Morgen,

den Silver Arrow kann man wirklich empfehlen, die beiliegenden TY140 PWM Lüfter sind recht silent. 
Bei den Gehäuselüftern würde ich zu den Noiseblocker PL2 greifen. Da ich nicht glaube das Du viele Möglichkeiten am MB hast, um PWM-Lüfter zu nutzen.  
Ich würde im Deckel des Antec P-280 beide Lüfterplätze belegen bzw. saugend anbringen. 

Gruß Tank


----------



## lukyluke (26. Dezember 2011)

Also ich persönlich stand auch zwischen den beiden Kühlern und habe mich für den Noctua entschieden. Beide haben nicht sehr hübsche Lüfter, aber der Noctua hat eben einen 120mm und 140mm das passt bei mir besser mit dem Arbeitsspeicher und Gehäuse zusammen. Von der Kühlleistung her fast gleich. Wobei der Silver Arrow wohl bei 5 GHz ein bisschen besser kühlt. 
Gehäuse Lüfter kann ich nur die von be quiet empfehlen die sind aber auch sehr teuer, aber auch leise.
Wenn du eine Lüftersteuerung hast reichen die mit 3-Pin und sonst wenn du die automatisch über das Mainboard steuern lassen möchtest wären pwm besser!

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. 

LG lukyluke


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Wasserkühlung kommt mir da keine rein. 

Dann wird es der Silver Arrow, gut zu wissen dass der relativ silent ist.

Ich hab vor ein Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 (ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3) zu kaufen. Würden mir PWM-Lüfter dort etwas bringen?
Wie steuert das Mainboard die Lüfter über PWM selber? Wird dann je nach Wärme des Mainboards der Gehäuselüfter höher gedreht?

Sind Lüfter saugend angebracht, wenn sie die Abwärme raus pusten?
Sollte ich die Lüfter vorne im Case, bei den Festplatten, so anbringen, dass die Luft nach innen geströmt wird?

Tut mir Leid falls die ein oder andere Frage doof klingen sollte.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!


----------



## TankCommander (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Das Asus-Board hat 2 x 4 Pin CPU Anschlüsse, d. h. du kannst die TY140 Lüfer sehr gut über das Efi einstellen. Leider hat das Board dann nur noch einen 4Pin - Anschluss und 3 x 3 Pin

Ja genau, die Abwärme raus pusten!  Ja und vorne im Case die Lüfter blasend anbringen, so das die frisch Luft nach innen strömt.


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Tut mir Leid, ich bin da nicht so der Profi wie ihr (leider) . Efi, das ist... was?? 

4Pin Anschlüsse sind dann also PWM? Dann wären 2 Anschlüsse wirklich unpraktisch... Kann mir jemand ein anderes Mainboard empfehlen? (hab ja noch keins gekauft)
Das sollte allerdings schon Front USB 3.0 mit sich bringen, Bluetooth direkt wäre auch super und auf Z68 basieren (hätte mein jetziges Board ja).

Ich dachte ursprünglich ich nehme mir 3Pin Lüfter (weil ich PWM gar nicht kannte) und regle diese mit Speedfan.

Stimmt es auch, dass die Lüfter hinten stärker laufen sollten als die vorne, weil es sonst Zirkulationen gibt und die Abwärme nicht richtig raus gepustet wird?

Vielen Dank nochmals für die Antworten, ihr helft mir wirklich gut weiter. 

Edit: Also falls PWM das ist was ich annehme, dass eben der Lüfter je nach Wärme automatisch geregelt wird, dann bräuchte ich wohl 4 PWM Anschlüsse. 1x für den CPU Kühler, 3x für die hinteren und oberen Kühler. Die vorne kann man ja einfach im Dauerbetrieb auf 5V schalten.

Edit 2: Werden die Lüfter die mit PWM ans Mainboard angeschlossen sind auch so geregelt, dass die möglichst leise laufen bzw. nicht im Idle aufdrehen?

Edit 3: Hat der Silver Arrow überhaupt einen PWM Anschluss?

Mensch, sorry für die vielen Fragen.


----------



## TankCommander (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Efi = Bios 

Ja 4Pin sind PWM Anschlüsse. Wieso wären 2 Anschlüsse unpraktisch? Das Board hat viele Lüfteranschlüsse in dieser Preisklasse. Soweit wie ich weis bringt zur Zeit nur Asus Bluetooth mit. Ja hinten sollten die Lüfter stärker sein. Vielleicht wäre eine Lüftersteuerung für dich interessant?

Guck mal bei mir im Sysprofil, da ist der Silver Arrow mit einem Asus Z68 V-Pro verbaut.


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Eigentlich wollte ich keine Lüftersteuerung da ich dachte, dass sich mit Speedfan auch alles regeln lassen würde.

Gibt es Adapter mit denen man die PWM Anschlüsse irgendwie splitten kann? Also sowas wie ein USB Verteiler, der an einem USB Anschluss mehrere USB Eingänge ermöglicht, nur eben für PWM.

Wäre schon genial wenn die hinteren und oberen Lüfter inkl. der Prozessorkühlung sich selbst regeln... 

Falls es dir möglich ist / du Lust hast wäre ich ebenfalls um Antworten auf die Edits von meinem Posting #7 sehr froh. 

Edit: Hab dein Silver Arrow mit dem Board schon gesehen, sieht fein aus.  Hoffentlich wirds bei mir ähnlich... 
Sogar meine Grafikkarte wird eine Ähnliche, ich hol mir die Zotac GTX580 AMP2, die im Idle ja auch sehr silent sein soll.

Edit 2: Ich seh bei Alternate gerade, dass mein Mainboard 3x 4 Pin Anschlüsse haben soll. Dann könnte ich es ja so regeln, dass der CPU Kühler und die 2 oberen Lüfter per PWM angeschlossen werden, der hintere Lüfter immer auf 12V läuft und die 2 forderen Lüfter immer auf 5V. Ausgehen tu ich von den be quiet Lüftern.

Ist das eine gute Wahl?

Edit 3: Und jetzt seh ich gerade, dass die guten Silent Wings USC Lüfter nur 3 Pin Anschlüsse haben. Ouch. Gibt es dafür einen Adapter auf 4 Pin bzw. funktioniert das dann auch?


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wollte ich keine Lüftersteuerung da ich dachte, dass sich mit Speedfan auch alles regeln lassen würde.
> 
> Gibt es Adapter mit denen man die PWM Anschlüsse irgendwie splitten kann? Also sowas wie ein USB Verteiler, der an einem USB Anschluss mehrere USB Eingänge ermöglicht, nur eben für PWM.
> 
> ...



Son adapter 4pin zu 2 4pin  is bei noctua nf f12 dabei


----------



## TankCommander (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*



Takoru schrieb:


> Edit: Also falls PWM das ist was ich annehme, dass eben der Lüfter je nach Wärme automatisch geregelt wird, dann bräuchte ich wohl 4 PWM Anschlüsse. 1x für den CPU Kühler, 3x für die hinteren und oberen Kühler. Die vorne kann man ja einfach im Dauerbetrieb auf 5V schalten.
> 
> Edit 2: Werden die Lüfter die mit PWM ans Mainboard angeschlossen sind auch so geregelt, dass die möglichst leise laufen bzw. nicht im Idle aufdrehen?
> 
> Edit 3: Hat der Silver Arrow überhaupt einen PWM Anschluss?


 
*Edit:*  PWM Lüfter sind auf dem CPU-Kühler wohl das geeignetste. Lassen sich durch eine 12v Spannung über das PWM Signal steuern. Bei dem ASUS Z68 V-Pro / gen3 geht das weil das Board über 2 x  4PIn/PWM Anschlüsse für die CPU verfügt. Normale 3-pin Lüfter kann man ebenfalls an einer 3-pin Buchse oder an einer 4-pin Buchse anschließen. Der unterschied hier besteht darin, dass dieser Lüfter immer nur per Spannung geregelt werden kann. PWM Lüfter lassen sich einen großen regelbaren Drehzahlbereich regeln, z.b. von 300-1800rpm.

*Edit 2* Das kannst du im Efi/Bios manuell einstellen. (Beim Asus Board) 

*Edit3* Der Silver Arrow bringt 2x140er TY 140 PWM Lüfter mit. Das Asus Z68 Pro hat dementsprechend 2 x 4 PIN CPU Anschlüsse (wäre Ideal in deinem Fall)


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Verstehe, vielen Dank TankCommander!

Dann werde ich nur den Silver Arrow über PWM laufen lassen.

Nun zum nächsten Problem: Ich habe nur 3x 3 Pin Anschlüsse. Benötige allerdings 5 (3 hinten, 2 vorne) für die Silent Wings USC.

Die vorne sollen mit 5V betrieben werden (Das wird ja wohl reichen).

Die hinten alle 3 mit 12V (kann ich dann ja mit Speedfan regeln).

Wie schaffe ich mir jetzt genügend 3 Pin Anschlüsse zusammen? Mir fehlen 2!

Ich hab folgenden Adapter gesehen: Zalman Adapter 4-Pin auf 4x 3-Pin
Da wären direkt 2x 5V mit drin, das wär ideal. Doch wo schließ ich den an und geht sich das dann wirklich aus (die Frage kann ich mir nicht selbst beantworten weil ich keine Ahnung habe wo man den anschließt)?


----------



## TankCommander (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Ich würde nicht so viele Lüfter über das Board steuern lassen. Da die Stromversorgung komplett über das MB stattfindet und auf Dauer schadet. In deinem Fall würde ich mir eine eine schicke Lüftersteuerung dazu holen. 

Wie du schon geschrieben hast, es gibt Y-Adapter.


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Wäre der von mir oben gepostete Adapter dann direkt mit dem Netzteil verbunden?

Und was kann man zu dem Adapter hier sagen?: InLine Lüfter Adapterkabel 3-pin Molex Bu. an 6x 3-pin Molex St. ca 100cm -

Ich schau mich nebenher mal nach Lüftersteuerungen um.


----------



## TankCommander (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Nein, die Adapter werden direkt am Mainboard angeschlossen, wie oben schon geschrieben auch dementsprechend über das MB versorgt mit Strom. Was auch ein Nachteil dieser Adapter ist, das nur von einem Lüfter das Tachosignal ausgelesen wird. 

Ein Molex Adapter auf 3/4 Pin bringt nichts da der Lüfter dann permanent auf vollen touren läuft, und lässt sich nicht ansteuern bzw. regeln. Ausser du verwendest eine 12V auf 5V Adapter. Aber die Regelbarkeit hast du weiterhin nicht


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Dann werden sich die Lüfter mit dem Zalman Adapter auch nicht mit Speedfan regeln lassen, wären ja mit dem Netzteil verbunden. Bei den Lüftern vorne wäre das nicht tragisch, die sollen ja nur mit 5V laufen.

Was für eine Lüftersteuerung wäre empfehlenswert? Es soll eine sein die alles automatisch regelt, bloß keine manuelle (eine manuelle passt in das Antec P-280 Case wohl eh nicht rein, weil die Front geschlossen wird)


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Dann werden sich die Lüfter mit dem Zalman Adapter auch nicht mit Speedfan regeln lassen, wären ja mit dem Netzteil verbunden. Bei den Lüftern vorne wäre das nicht tragisch, die sollen ja nur mit 5V laufen.
> 
> Was für eine Lüftersteuerung wäre empfehlenswert? Es soll eine sein die alles automatisch regelt, bloß keine manuelle (eine manuelle passt in das Antec P-280 Case wohl eh nicht rein, weil die Front geschlossen wird)



NZXT Sentry 2 hab ich  is ganz nett  hab aber son leises klappern mit fractal lüftern


----------



## TankCommander (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Beide verfügen über eine wählbare Automatik. Leider lässt sich diese bei der Lamptron nicht anpassen. 

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Scythe » Scythe Kaze Server 5,25 Zoll Fancontroller - black

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Lamptron » Lamptron FC Touch Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Ich sehe gerade den hier: NesteQ MaxZero Lüftersteuerung scharz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Der schaltet im Automatik-Modus erst bei 45°C die Lüfter an. In einem Kommentar steht, dass er ab 55°C Stufe 2 laufen lässt, geht bis Stufe 4 was 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit entspricht. Mal sehen ob ich irgendwo die genauen Regelungsdaten finde.

Damit sollte der doch ziemlich geeignet sein. 

Meinungen?

Edit: http://www.nesteq.de/de/products/fancontrollers/maxzero/
Stufe 1: 0V
Stufe 2: 5V
Stufe 3: 9V
Stufe 4:12V

Das klingt mehr als perfekt geeignet für mich.


----------



## TankCommander (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Davon rate ich dir ab! Sieht zwar gut aus. Aber der Regelbereich der Temps ist ziemlich hoch. 

Ich würde zur greifen.

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Scythe » Scythe Kaze Server 5,25 Zoll Fancontroller - black

Hier ein User Test zur MaxZero

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...axzero-lueftersteuerung-update-seite-3-a.html


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Die passt mir aber nicht ins Antec P280, weil das Gehäuse vorne zugeklappt wird. Och verdammt. 

Siehe hier:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Antec/P280/images/casenew.jpg
http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com...Desktop-Case-Joins-Award-Winning-Series-4.jpg

Sonst wäre es die Kaze geworden. Argh.


Mensch, ist das kompliziert mit den Lüftern. das hätte ich nie gedacht... <_<

Edit: Der User-Test der Maxzero wurde doch gut bewertet? (hab nur das Fazit gelesen weil ich jetzt schnell weg muss für ca. 30mins)


----------



## TankCommander (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Ja ich weis der Test ist gut. 

Wenn nicht dann nimm die MaxZero! Das P/L ist gut von der Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Die passt mir aber nicht ins Antec P280, weil das Gehäuse vorne zugeklappt wird. Och verdammt.
> 
> Siehe hier:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Antec/P280/images/casenew.jpg
> ...



Das NZXT sentry 2 kann auch automatisch. Und ist touch also bekomms du deine tür noch zu


----------



## TankCommander (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*



TFTP100 schrieb:


> Das NZXT sentry 2 kann auch automatisch. Und ist touch also bekomms du deine tür noch zu


 
Ja das ist auch eine Option für dich....


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Wie reguliert man die Lüfter bei der NZXT Sentry 2? Kann ich die auch in einen Automatik Mode versetzen wie beim MaxZero? Kann man feste u/min oder V einstellen? Eine von beiden Lüftersteuerungen wirds!


----------



## TankCommander (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dOn-WmQyfw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Wie reguliert man die Lüfter bei der NZXT Sentry 2? Kann ich die auch in einen Automatik Mode versetzen wie beim MaxZero? Kann man feste u/min oder V einstellen? Eine von beiden Lüftersteuerungen wirds!



Von 40-100% manuell und automatisch glaub kann man die anfangstemp einstellen oder so und 5 temperatursensoren verlegen nach welche reguliert wird.
Bild:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Gefällt mir gut die Lüftersteuerung, definitiv besser als tausend Molex Adapter zu benutzen.

Was mich stört ist, dass man sie anscheinend nur manuell bedienen kann. Ich schau mir die MaxZero nochmal an und entscheid mich dann für eine.

Vielen Dank an TankCommander und TFTP100, ihr habt meinen zukünftigen PC gerettet!


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Gefällt mir gut die Lüftersteuerung, definitiv besser als tausend Molex Adapter zu benutzen.
> 
> Was mich stört ist, dass man sie anscheinend nur manuell bedienen kann. Ich schau mir die MaxZero nochmal an und entscheid mich dann für eine.
> 
> Vielen Dank an TankCommander und TFTP100, ihr habt meinen zukünftigen PC gerettet!



Nein sie geht auch automatisch schau mal tests an ich brauch automatisch gar nicht


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Edit: Hat sich geklärt.


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Es soll jetzt doch diese Lüftersteuerung werden: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Scythe » Scythe Kaze Server 5,25 Zoll Fancontroller - black

Ich trau dem Automatik Modus bei der Nesteq nicht. (Ich hab gelesen dass die Steuerung doch in das Gehäuse Antec P-280 passen soll, bzw. in die vom Vorgänger. Wird schon gehen=

Ein Problem gibt es dann leider trotzdem wieder: Ich will mit der Lüftersteuerung 5 Lüfter regeln, nicht nur 4. Die 2 Lüfter oben oder die 2 Lüfter vorne bei den Festplatten sollen auf gleicher Geschwindigkeit laufen.
Kann ich entweder die Lüfter oben oder die Lüfter vorne zusammen schließen und diese gemeinsam regeln? Dann reichen mir 4 Möglichkeiten!


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll jetzt doch diese Lüftersteuerung werden: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Scythe » Scythe Kaze Server 5,25 Zoll Fancontroller - black
> 
> Ich trau dem Automatik Modus bei der Nesteq nicht. (Ich hab gelesen dass die Steuerung doch in das Gehäuse Antec P-280 passen soll, bzw. in die vom Vorgänger. Wird schon gehen=
> 
> ...



Und wieso nicht die sentry 2?  Die kann 5.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Weil sie keinerlei Automatik Modus besitzt und mir vorallem zu bunt ist. 

Es gibt doch sicher eine Möglichkeit 2 3Pin Lüfter miteinander zu verbinden und gemeinsam von einer Lüftersteuerung regeln zu lassen?


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Weil sie keinerlei Automatik Modus besitzt und mir vorallem zu bunt ist.
> 
> Es gibt doch sicher eine Möglichkeit 2 3Pin Lüfter miteinander zu verbinden und gemeinsam von einer Lüftersteuerung regeln zu lassen?



Sie hat einen automatikmodus! Das sieht man doch wohl deutlich genug auf dem bild?!


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Ich finds auch schade dass sie weder eine Temperatur-, noch eine U/min-Anzeige aufweist. Danke trotzdem. 

Edit: Oder ist eine manuelle Lüftersteuerung grundsätzlich empfehlenswerter? D:
Naja, die Scythe lässt sich ja auch manuell steuern.
Obwohl mir eine manuelle sehr unrecht wäre. Ich müsste die Front des gehäuses jedes mal aufklappen... :/

Nochmal zu meiner ursprünglichen Frage:
Es gibt doch sicher eine Möglichkeit 2 3Pin Lüfter miteinander zu   verbinden und gemeinsam von einer Lüftersteuerung regeln zu lassen?
Geht es, oder nicht?


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds auch schade dass sie weder eine Temperatur-, noch eine U/min-Anzeige aufweist. Danke trotzdem.
> 
> Edit: Oder ist eine manuelle Lüftersteuerung grundsätzlich empfehlenswerter? D:
> Naja, die Scythe lässt sich ja auch manuell steuern.
> ...



Ja geht es, es muss aber genug A zu verfügung stehen, bei led lüftern können die leds schwächer werden. Ich find manuell besser... Wieso sollte die sentry 2 keine temperaturanzeige haben?


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Oh, sorry, hat sie. Da wollte ich sie schlechter machen als sie ist. 

Kannst du mir verraten mit was man die Lüfter zusammensteckt? Das wär ideal!


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, sorry, hat sie. Da wollte ich sie schlechter machen als sie ist.
> 
> Kannst du mir verraten mit was man die Lüfter zusammensteckt? Das wär ideal!



Also bei der sentry 2 war sogar noch so n teil dabei: den kann man an den molex stecker von den verschiedenen fans noch machen(hört sich kompliziert an....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und sonst mit nem normalen y kabel 3pin


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Das funktioniert? 

Nette Bilder, danke. 

Laufen die zusammengeschlossenen Lüfter dann auch auf 100%, wenn ich sie so regle oder hab ich dadurch einen Verlust?

Ich dachte eher das wäre ein Y Kabel 3 Pin:
http://www.amazon.de/Revoltec-3-Pin-Molex-Y-Kabel/dp/B0009PTHUK

Ich muss kurz weg, bin in 10-15mins wieder da.

Danke TFTP100


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Das funktioniert?



Wenn deine steuerung noch genug Ampere für die lüfter bereitstellt, denn dann sind auf einem kanal 2lüfter und die müssen sich die ampere von dem kanal teilen  meine hat glaub extra viel Ampere


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Gut, es wird eine Lüftersteuerung mit 4 Kanälen.

Leider find ich keinen Shop der ein Y Kabel 3 Pin (wie auf deinem Bild, TFTP100) verkauft.

Lediglich das aus Amazon, welches ich hier verlinkt habe. Funktioniert es mit dem theoretisch auch?


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, es wird eine Lüftersteuerung mit 4 Kanälen.
> 
> Leider find ich keinen Shop der ein Y Kabel 3 Pin (wie auf deinem Bild, TFTP100) verkauft.
> 
> Lediglich das aus Amazon, welches ich hier verlinkt habe. Funktioniert es mit dem theoretisch auch?



Das ist nicht das auf dem bild, nur das was bei der sentry 2 dabei ist!
Ganz einfach sowas http://www.amazon.de/Lüfter-Y-Adapterkabel-3-pin-Bu-St-ca/dp/B000KY2VGM oder was du oben schon von revoltec verlinkt hast!

Und die lüfter laufen, wenn sie genug ampere bekommen, dann wie wenn du nur einen bedienen würdest, also einfach beide bei 50% oder 100 oder sonstwas


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Perfekt, danke. 

Dann schau ich nun mal ob es eine automatische oder doch eine manuelle Lüftersteuerung wird.

Eventuell ist die manuelle doch wesentlich bedienungsfreundlicher als die automatische, denn die läuft so wie ich es will.

Ich sehe es bei einer automatischen schon kommen: Lüfter drehen viel zu hoch --> Gehäuse aufmachen --> Sensoren versetzen --> Lüfter drehen gar nicht mehr. Yeees!! 

Kann man mit dem Programm Speedfan Lüfter automatisch regeln die an einer manuellen Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen sind?

Mensch, es wird ja echt kompliziert langsam mit den ganzen Lüftern hier. Das hätte ich mir nicht erträumt.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Perfekt, danke.
> 
> Dann schau ich nun mal ob es eine automatische oder doch eine manuelle Lüftersteuerung wird.
> 
> ...



Ja, is bissl kompliziert. XD
Lüfter an einer lüftersteuerung kannst du nciht mit speed fan bedienen da sie nicht mit deinem Mainboard verbunden sind! Die steuerung wird einfach an ein 4pin molex vom Netzteil angschlossen(bei meiner zumindest). Außer die lüftersteuerung ist iwie mit dem mainboard verbunden (galub ich aber nich dass es das gibt...
 Mein mainboard macht so schlimme laut leise laut leise ausgabe an die lüfter, deswegen hab ich meine sentry


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Ich hätte mich jetzt FAST für die Lamptron Touch entschieden.

Als ich allerdings dieses Youtube Video gesehen habe...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4enfdTVYHM

... ja, bis da mal alle 5 Lüfter geregelt sind hab ich mir bereits den Arm verrenkt.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte mich jetzt FAST für die Lamptron Touch entschieden.
> 
> Als ich allerdings dieses Youtube Video gesehen habe...
> 
> ...



Was spricht denn jetz gegen die sentry 2? Es gibt immernoch die sentry lx und die externe, die haben glaub ich die drehzahlen angezeigt


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Irgendwas gefällt mir an der nicht, sorry. 

Ich kann mich mit keinem der Touchscreen Lüftersteuerungen anfreunden.

Wahrscheinlich wird es die hier: Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Lamptron FC5 V2 Fan Controller 5,25 Zoll - black

Bei der Lüftersteuerung steht nun:
- Lüfterkanäle: 4 (max. 30 W pro Kanal)
- Spannung: stufenlos 0 - 12 V

Bei meinem Lüfter:
- Geräuschpegel15.8 dBA - Netzanschluss3-poliger Stecker - Betriebsspannung4 - 14 V - Nennstrom0.2 A - Energieverbrauch2.4 W
Das geht sich nicht aus, oder? 2,4*2 wären ja nur 4,8W. Das passt.
Allerdings gibt es Probleme mit der Betriebsspannung der Lüfters und der Spannung der Lüftersteuerung, hab ich recht (bitte nicht)?


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwas gefällt mir an der nicht, sorry.
> 
> Ich kann mich mit keinem der Touchscreen Lüftersteuerungen anfreunden.
> 
> ...



Hä was has du denn fürn lüfter wenn der 14V hat? :wtf:  oder welche gehäuselüfter wolltes du kaufen?

Also meine hat iwie 10W pro kanal und ich konnte trotzdem 2 an einem betreiben  dann reichen deine 30 locker


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Um ehrlich zu sein die hier: be quiet! Dark Wings DW1 120 mm

Teuer, ich weiß. Aber die sind genial leise. 

Würde es mit denen funktionieren? :O


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Um ehrlich zu sein die hier: be quiet! Dark Wings DW1 120 mm
> 
> Teuer, ich weiß. Aber die sind genial leise.
> 
> Würde es mit denen funktionieren? :O



Die haben aber keine 14V das kann doch nciht sein 
Ja es wird funktionieren, musst aber schauen ob der lüfter 4pin(pwm) oder 3pin ist. Man kann geräusche die durch drosselungen durch lüftersteuerungen nie ausschließen, aber normal ist da nix 
Und wieviele davon?


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

5 davon. Ich ersetz die original Gehäuselüfter mit denen und bau 2 weitere ein.

Die Daten hab ich jetzt von der be quiet Homepage:

  						  							 Nennspannung (V)
 12

 Anlaufspannung (V)
 4

 Arbeitsspannungsbereich (V)
 4 ~ 14

 Arbeitsstrom (A)
 0.08

 Nennstrom (A)
 0.20

 Leistungsaufnahme (W)
 2.40

Es sind 3pin Lüfter.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> 5 davon. Ich ersetz die original Gehäuselüfter mit denen und bau 2 weitere ein.
> 
> Die Daten hab ich jetzt von der be quiet Homepage:
> 
> ...



Jap die sind sehr gut für gehäuselüfter. Das ganze zubehör wird dich dann auch noch verwirren XD Nur eben bissl teuer  dann passt ja alles mit der steuerung.   kabel sollten auch lang genug sein.
welchen cpu kühler nimmst du?


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Den Thermaltake Silver Arrow, der wird allerdings mit PWM ans Mainboard angeschlossen und selbst geregelt. 

Ohje, ich seh gerade, dass die Lamptron FC5V2 erst ab dem 27.01.11 wieder lieferbar ist bei Caseking, sonst kann ich sie nirgends finden.
Wird ja immer besser.


----------



## TankCommander (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*



Takoru schrieb:


> Den Thermaltake Silver Arrow, der wird allerdings mit PWM ans Mainboard angeschlossen und selbst geregelt.
> 
> Ohje, ich seh gerade, dass die Lamptron FC5V2 erst ab dem 27.01.11 wieder lieferbar ist bei Caseking, sonst kann ich sie nirgends finden.
> Wird ja immer besser.


 
Oh wie kommst du jetzt auf die Lamptron Fc5 V2?


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Hat mir am besten gefallen und laut einigen Usern in anderen Foren passt sie, in Vorgängermodelle von meinem Case konnte man solche auch einbauen.

Außerdem gibt es bei dem Lamptron keine Probleme mehrere Lüfter an einen kanal anzuschließen, sie lässt sich sehr schnell regeln und ist schick.

Ich trau der automatischen Einstellung einer Lüftersteuerung wirklich nicht, da ich mal eine hatte bei der die Sensoren durchgebrannt sind. Das war ein Spaß... 

Edit: Ich hab eben übrigens die letzte in schwarz bei Amazon gekauft, dann muss ich doch nicht bis Februar warten.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mir am besten gefallen und laut einigen Usern in anderen Foren passt sie, in Vorgängermodelle von meinem Case konnte man solche auch einbauen.
> 
> Außerdem gibt es bei dem Lamptron keine Probleme mehrere Lüfter an einen kanal anzuschließen, sie lässt sich sehr schnell regeln und ist schick.
> 
> ...



Und die lüfter  ?


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Was soll mit denen sein?


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll mit denen sein?



Auch bestellt?


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Noch nicht, ich bestell die Komponenten für meinen neuen Rechner irgendwann nächste Woche, bin mir noch nicht bei allem schlüssig.

Aber da die Lamptron nur 1x auf Amazon vorhanden war hab ich die jetzt direkt bestellt.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Noch nicht, ich bestell die Komponenten für meinen neuen Rechner irgendwann nächste Woche, bin mir noch nicht bei allem schlüssig.
> 
> Aber da die Lamptron nur 1x auf Amazon vorhanden war hab ich die jetzt direkt bestellt.



Bei was bist du denn unschlüssig?


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Bei den Lüftern, eventuell weich ich auf die Noiseblocker PL-1/PL-2 oder die Silent Wings USC aus, anstatt die Dark Wings zu nehmen die ich gepostet habe.

Ebenfalls bei dem Netzteil, ich weiß nicht ob bei meiner Konfiguration ein 560W Netzteil reicht (ich poste gleich meine Komponenten, wär super wenn ihr mir darauf so nebenher antworten könntet. )

Das will ich bestellen:

*Gehäuse*
Antec P-280
http://www.alternate.de/html/product...P-280/942558/?

*Mainboard*
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 (hat Bluetooth und Front USB 3.0) - wird von mir fürs übertakten genutzt
http://www.alternate.de/html/product...kind=pcBuilder

*Prozessor*
Intel® Core™ i7-2600K
http://www.alternate.de/html/product...2600K/736384/?

*Grafikkarte*
Zotac Geforce GTX580 AMP2
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/ZOTAC/GeForce_GTX_580_AMP2/856010/?

*SSD*
Samsung 830series 2,5" 128 GB
http://www.alternate.de/html/product...kind=pcBuilder

*RAM*
G.Skill DIMM 8GB DDR3-1600 Kit 2x
http://www.alternate.de/html/product...eClassName=ram

*Lüftersteuerung*
Lamptron FC5 V2

*Laufwerk*
LG BH10LS38
http://www.alternate.de/html/product...kind=pcBuilder

*Prozessorkühler*
Thermaltake Silver Arrow
http://www.alternate.de/html/product...kind=pcBuilder

*Gehäuselüfter* (alle 120mm)
und eben entweder 5x Silent Wings USC
oder 5x Dark Wings DW1
oder 5x Noise Blocker PL-2/PL-1


Holen wollte ich mir dafür folgendes *Netzteil:*
Seasonic X-560
http://www.alternate.de/html/product...kind=pcBuilder

Da ich in Zukunft aber übertakten will weich ich wohl auf die 660W Variante aus, ist sonst exakt das selbe Netzteil. Außer ihr könnt mir garantieren 560W sind genug, das wär super.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Normal sollten auch 560 reichen aber mit 660 bis du sicher. Wieso kein modu 87 oder corsair AX?
Bei den lüftern is es halt ne preisfrage....


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Hab gehört das Seasonic soll extrem ruhig laufen und nicht pfeifen. Ist ein modu 87 oder corsair AX in jeglicher Hinsicht besser?

Edit: Ach, für die 5 Lüfter beiß ich ruhig in den sauren Apfel. Hauptsache ich hab die Lüfter mit dem besten Kompromiss aus leiser Lautstärke und kühler Effizienz - Welche von denen würdet ihr bevorzugen? 
Es wird wirklich nötig dass ich meinen lauten Brummer hier ersetz.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gehört das Seasonic soll extrem ruhig laufen und nicht pfeifen. Ist ein modu 87 oder corsair AX in jeglicher Hinsicht besser?



Also ich werde mir das AX gegenüber dem modu kaufen da
Hat schwarze kabel
Ist um 1-3 % effektiver und günstiger
Ist bis 20% auslastung passiv, bei voller auslastung (kommt nie vor) aber laut
7 jahre garantie
Mit dem seasonic hab ich mich noch nciht beschäftigt aber von seasonic stammt ja auch die technologie von dem corsair ax


----------



## Takoru (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Hab gerade gelesen dass das X-560 semi-passiv ist, das X-660 nicht. Demnach spart das 560 einiges an Strom.

Kann ich mir irgendwie berechnen ob 560W reichen, mit Übertaktung?

Edit: Da ich hier ziemlich vom Thema abweiche: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-ein-seasonic-x-560-560-watt.html#post3777474

Danke nochmal an alle, vorallem an dich TFTP100


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Takoru schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade gelesen dass das X-560 semi-passiv ist, das X-660 nicht. Demnach spart das 560 einiges an Strom.
> 
> Kann ich mir irgendwie berechnen ob 560W reichen, mit Übertaktung?
> 
> ...



 juhu!


----------



## TankCommander (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*



Takoru schrieb:


> *Mainboard*
> ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 (hat Bluetooth und Front USB 3.0) - wird von mir fürs übertakten genutzt
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product...kind=pcBuilder.



Hier mal einen Link...Kannst dich ja schonmal mit dem Thema befassen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...en/134997-sb-2500k-2600k-2700k-oc-thread.html

Ach noch ein gut gemeinter Tipp, wenn du übertakten willst und deiner Lüfter sowieso an einer Lüftersteuerung hängen, dann würde ich Lüfter kaufen mit einem großem Drehzahlbereich (der nächste Sommer kommt ganz bestimmt ) 

Freut mich das du jetzt genau weist was du willst....

Gruß Tank


----------



## alcapwn (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Mensch das ist der perfekte Thread für mich (gleiches Gehäuse, gleiches Board, gleiche CPU, gleicher CPU-Kühler, gleiche SSD)
Dachte eigentlich hab schon alles, bis ich mich mit den Lüftern auseinandergesetzt habe...
Muss ich wohl noch paar Euronen springen lassen für die Lüftersteuerung 

@TFTP100 & TankCommaner
Vielen dank, eure Tipps helfen nicht nur dem TE


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Dezember 2011)

alcapwn schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch das ist der perfekte Thread für mich (gleiches Gehäuse, gleiches Board, gleiche CPU, gleicher CPU-Kühler, gleiche SSD)
> Dachte eigentlich hab schon alles, bis ich mich mit den Lüftern auseinandergesetzt habe...
> Muss ich wohl noch paar Euronen springen lassen für die Lüftersteuerung
> 
> ...



Juhu  
Welche lüftersteuerung wirds denn?


----------



## alcapwn (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

am liebsten würde ich einen von Scythe nehmen, allerdings stehen dort die Drehregler ca 13 mm ab -> würde wohl nicht in das antec p280 passen
ich werde der Sache aber nochmal nachgehen und prüfen obs denn wirklich nicht passt

im MOment läuft wohl alles auf Lamptron FC5 V2 oder NZXT Sentry 2 hinaus, durch die Fronttür ist man an der STelle leider etwas eingeschränkt


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Dezember 2011)

alcapwn schrieb:
			
		

> am liebsten würde ich einen von Scythe nehmen, allerdings stehen dort die Drehregler ca 13 mm ab -> würde wohl nicht in da santec p280 passen
> ich werde der Sache aber nochmal nachgehen und prüfen obs denn wirklich nicht passt
> 
> im MOment läuft wohl alles auf Lamptron FC5 V2 oder NZXT Sentry 2 hinaus, durch die Fronttür ist man an der STelle leider etwas eingeschränkt



Ich musste auch ein touch nehmen, da fractal define r3  ich kann die sentry nur empfehlen


----------



## alcapwn (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

kleiner Nachtrag 

habe heute mal den Caseking-Laden direkt vor Ort in Berlin unter die Lupe genommen, mit öffentlichen nicht gerade schnell zu erreichen ^^ ein paar Sachen habe ich mir dann auch gleich einpacken lassen.

Wollte urspürnglich die 5 Gehäuselüfter mit den Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2 versehen... leider hatte ich mich verguckt und die waren doch nicht da, stattdessen hab ich mir 5 von den be quiet! Silent Wings USC geholt, denke die sind nicht schlechter.
Zusätzlich werde ich die beiden 140er die mit meinem Silver Arrow ausgeliefert wurden austauschen gegen 2x140er von Scythe Slip Stream PWM Adjustable.
Die Thermaltake-Lüfter sind von den Maßen her so groß, das meine Seitenwand an dem Gehäuse nicht wirklich zugeht -> nicht gerade schön.

Mit der ordentlichen Lüftersteuerung werde ich bis Anfang 2012 warten und mir dann Lamptron FC5 V2 und Lamptron FC6 anschauen. Die Regler sehen bei dem FC5 V2 irgendwie nicht soo lang aus. Wenn das in mein antec p280 passt wärs gut.
Solange verhelfe ich mir mit 2 preiswerten Zalman FanMate II New Edition


----------



## TankCommander (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

@alcapwn
Ich denke das Takoru dir das beantworten kann,  ob und wie die Lamptron FC5 V2 in das Antec P280 passt. Welche CPU kühlt den der Silver Arrow bei dir?


----------



## alcapwn (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

stimmt er hatte sie sich ja bei Amazon bestellt
die Frage ist eher ob er hier wieder reinschaut 

der Silver Arrow kühlt einen i7 2600k


----------



## TankCommander (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

wie bei mir einen 2600K

Haste schon getestet die Scythe Slip Stream auf dem Silver Arrow? Mich würde ein feedback bzw. vergleich der TY140 gegen die Scythe interessieren.


----------



## alcapwn (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

bin bisher leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, das wird frühstens heute abend/nacht der Fall sein...womöglich erst Sonntag
sobald ich alles verbaut und das System aufgesetzt habe kann ich dir sicherlich etwas mehr berichten

btw. du kannst dich glücklich schätzen, das deine RAM so niedrig sind
mit meinen vengance konnte ich diesen Aufbau leider nicht wählen


----------



## TankCommander (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Prozessorkühler und Gehäuselüfter Beratung gesucht!*

Ok. Ist bestimmt interessant.

Danke.


----------

